# 1957 Corvette - recent pickup



## OptimusJay (May 4, 2021)

Snagged this a couple of weeks ago and just now really looking it over.  Wrong seat, missing reflector and headlight.  Fenders aren't all dented up which is a nice change.  Schwinn 3 speed and shifter (baseball diamond?) which is a nice change from the more common S/A.  Rides nice, hits all 3 gears easily.  At some point the front wheel was changed out to a S-2.  With the wide fenders it's not a issue with the larger/wider tire, it's just odd...but i guess a lot can happen over the course of 64 years.  Gonna try and sell this as-is locally on Craigs for $200.  Think that's reasonable?


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2021)

Nice bike!
$200 as is, definitely gives the new owner a cushion to work with.


----------



## phantom (May 4, 2021)

$200 would certainly get my attention if it popped up locally on my CL.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 4, 2021)

This one would clean up well, and at that price would allow the buyer to get the correct wheel. Nice bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 4, 2021)

Great price


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2021)

That still has the little Weinmann tag on the front brake caliper!   

In my area that would have a $500 CL price tag on it, if not more. For two Benjamins, someone is going to Disneyland after they part that out. I need a nice set of bows for my 55 Corvette that came with a set of small cap bows.


----------



## OptimusJay (May 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That still has the little Weinmann tag on the front brake caliper!
> 
> In my area that would have a $500 CL price tag on it, if not more. For two Benjamins, someone is going to Disneyland after they part that out. I need a nice set of bows for my 55 Corvette that came with a set of small cap bows.



Hey Gary, if it doesn't sell as a complete bike I'll let you know.  The pedals are good but the end caps are pretty scraped-up. But yes, the early bows are always in demand.


----------



## OptimusJay (May 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That still has the little Weinmann tag on the front brake caliper!



I was wondering who might see that


----------



## Oilit (May 5, 2021)

@rennfaron, If the shifter is original to this bike, do you think this is an earlier version of the Austrian shifter? 1957 seems early for an Austrian hub, but not so much that it isn't possible. @OptimusJay, you said the front wheel is an S-2, but the rear is still S-7? Either way, the paint and decals on that bike have survived in nice shape.


----------



## OptimusJay (May 5, 2021)

Oilit, yes the rear is still the S-7, only the front is an S-2.  Usually when I've seen a replacement front wheel the fork is bent, as in someone hit a curb or something else really hard and bent the front rim.  But the fork looks normal in this one.

In my experience, it seems like '58/59 were the years for the Schwinn Approved Austrian hub/shifter.  This one's number dates the frame to being stamped Nov of 1957, so I would think it's all original to the bike.


----------



## Oilit (May 5, 2021)

OptimusJay said:


> Oilit, yes the rear is still the S-7, only the front is an S-2.  Usually when I've seen a replacement front wheel the fork is bent, as in someone hit a curb or something else really hard and bent the front rim.  But the fork looks normal in this one.
> 
> In my experience, it seems like '58/59 were the years for the Schwinn Approved Austrian hub/shifter.  This one's number dates the frame to being stamped Nov of 1957, so I would think it's all original to the bike.



That makes sense. I've seen a lot more of the oval Austrian shifters than the one on your bike, so I'm guessing maybe it's an early style and they changed not long after Schwinn started buying them. But it's just a guess.


----------



## OptimusJay (May 5, 2021)

interesting thread from 10 or so years ago with some thoughts about the 2 style shifters for the Austrian Schwinn Approved hubs, one early ('57) and the other coming around '59.





__





						1957 Racer rescue
					

1957 Racer rescue



					www.schwinnbikeforum.com


----------



## rennfaron (May 5, 2021)

Oilit said:


> @rennfaron, If the shifter is original to this bike, do you think this is an earlier version of the Austrian shifter? 1957 seems early for an Austrian hub, but not so much that it isn't possible. @OptimusJay, you said the front wheel is an S-2, but the rear is still S-7? Either way, the paint and decals on that bike have survived in nice shape.



@Oilit I first noticed those shifters on 50s racers as earlier as 1957. I don't see them on racers earlier than that (so far). Out of the lightweights only the racers got them. The Travelers got the sturmey shifters until 1959 when they got the rounded version. I also noticed along the way that corvettes had that same square shifter at the same time as the racers... 

For a long time I had thought that the Austria hub started around the dates noted '58/59, but I have seen that hub found on original racers earlier, when paired with this specific shifter. It is just a copy of the SA hub. Something to do with production or patent issues. I can't remember why they went back and forth from SA to the Austrian version.


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2021)

Here is a January 1957 serial numbered Corvette with that early shifter. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-corvette.168169/

If I remember correctly SA was having some production issues in late 58 and they were also making some changes on the hubs prior to the 59 shortage which may have caused Schwinn to use the Austrian piece earlier on. I can't seem to locate that 58 Reporter but I don't think it mentioned the reason for the use of the Schwinn Approved hub earlier in 57, unless it was the same ongoing issue. The 1957 Corvette and Jag catalog pages say these are equipped with Sturmey Archer 3 speed gears, but we know that can change.


----------



## Oilit (May 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Here is a January 1957 serial numbered Corvette with that early shifter. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-corvette.168169/
> 
> If I remember correctly SA was having some production issues in late 58 and they were also making some changes on the hubs prior to the 59 shortage which may have caused Schwinn to use the Austrian piece earlier on. I can't seem to locate that 58 Reporter but I don't think it mentioned the reason for the use of the Schwinn Approved hub earlier in 57, unless it was the same ongoing issue. The 1957 Corvette and Jag catalog pages say these are equipped with Sturmey Archer 3 speed gears, but we know that can change.



I don't know the details, but I know Sturmey-Archer was having problems with the SW hub, to the point that they finally dropped it sometime after 1958, and the timing can't be a coincidence. I've seen SW hubs on a couple of Schwinns, but I don't understand how the springless pawl system was ever supposed to work reliably. Brian Hayes wrote an in-depth article on the design (on the Sheldon Brown website), and the only way he was able to get it to work every time was to modify the pawls to be spring loaded, like the AW was to start with. It seems to be one of those designs that was almost great, except for one fatal flaw.




__





						Sturmey-Archer SW Three Speed Bicycle Hubs
					

England's Sturmey-Archer was for decades the leading producer of multi-speed bicycle transmissions.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 8, 2021)

OptimusJay said:


> Snagged this a couple of weeks ago and just now really looking it over.  Wrong seat, missing reflector and headlight.  Fenders aren't all dented up which is a nice change.  Schwinn 3 speed and shifter (baseball diamond?) which is a nice change from the more common S/A.  Rides nice, hits all 3 gears easily.  At some point the front wheel was changed out to a S-2.  With the wide fenders it's not a issue with the larger/wider tire, it's just odd...but i guess a lot can happen over the course of 64 years.  Gonna try and sell this as-is locally on Craigs for $200.  Think that's reasonable?
> 
> View attachment 1404342
> 
> ...



I would be a buyer at two bills if you would be willing to ship. My zip is 53042. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## OptimusJay (May 9, 2021)

Thanks Razin, but I sold it locally yesterday.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 9, 2021)

I only gave $2.50 for my '57 'vette, and it had the og seat and one ww westwind tire! But it must've hit something pretty solid, as it had a lightweight fork, front fender, and S-5 front wheel. Also, I bought it in the summer of 1980, so prices have changed a little bit, in nearly 41 years!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 10, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I only gave $2.50 for my '57 'vette, and it had the og seat and one ww westwind tire! But it must've hit something pretty solid, as it had a lightweight fork, front fender, and S-5 front wheel. Also, I bought it in the summer of 1980, so prices have changed a little bit, in nearly 41 years!



$2.50, WHAT A STEAL. Wish i could still find at that price.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2022)

........


----------

